# Synchronisation Mail sur IPhone, IPad et IMac



## jeanlouis1254 (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour
J'accède a ma messagerie Free sur Mail, à la fois sur mon IPhone, mon IPad et mon IMac.
Mon probleme c'est qu'en supprimant un message sur un des 3 appareils, ce message persiste sur les 2 autres. Comment faire pour n'avoir à supprimer qu'une fois?

D'autre part, on peut déplacer les mails dans Indésirable. Mais il me semble que cette manip ne bloque pas pour autant l'arrivée d'autres mails d'une adresse précédemment deplacee vers Indésirable.
Comment bloquer vraiment une adresse? Il y a bien la méthode de la Desinscription, mais qui est aléatoire..

Merci pour votre aide

Jlouis


----------



## sebfar (21 Février 2015)

Est ce que ta messagerie Free est-ce configurée en imap ? Là elle doit être en pop 

Envoyé de mon A0001 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2015)

rappel 
on peut aussi bloquer une adresse  avant releve
(la bloquer via l'antispam du service , ici free)


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (21 Février 2015)

sebfar a dit:


> Est ce que ta messagerie Free est-ce configurée en imap ? Là elle doit être en pop
> 
> Envoyé de mon A0001 en utilisant Tapatalk


On m'a déjà parlé de ça. Mais où fait on ce réglage? Je viens de voir sur Mon compte sur le site de Free. J'ai uniquement trouvé Activation du SMTP authentifié.
Peux tu m'aider?

J'ai trouvé par ailleurs comment mettre en place un filtrage. Mais c'est adresse par adresse. Alors que ce serait tellement plus simple de déplacer vers Indésirable et que ces adresses soient bloquées apres. Pas possible?


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (21 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> rappel
> on peut aussi bloquer une adresse  avant releve
> (la bloquer via l'antispam du service , ici free)


J'ai vu sur Free, sur le serveur, on peut bloquer des adresses. Mais dans ce cas à quoi sert de pouvoir déplacer dans Indésirables sur IPhone ou IPad. C'est exactement pareil que de mettre dans la corbeille. Non? Ce dossier Indésirables doit servir à quelque chose...


----------



## sebfar (21 Février 2015)

jeanlouis1254 a dit:


> On m'a déjà parlé de ça. Mais où fait on ce réglage? Je viens de voir sur Mon compte sur le site de Free. J'ai uniquement trouvé Activation du SMTP authentifié.
> Peux tu m'aider?
> 
> J'ai trouvé par ailleurs comment mettre en place un filtrage. Mais c'est adresse par adresse. Alors que ce serait tellement plus simple de déplacer vers Indésirable et que ces adresses soient bloquées apres. Pas possible?


Il faudrait quelqu'un qui a un compte Free 

Envoyé de mon A0001 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (21 Février 2015)

sebfar a dit:


> Il faudrait quelqu'un qui a un compte Free
> 
> Envoyé de mon A0001 en utilisant Tapatalk


Il y a la question de la synchronisation avec le serveur Free. Mais aussi de la synchronisation entre les différents appareils Apple, ma question de départ.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2015)

jeanlouis1254 a dit:


> On m'a déjà parlé de ça. Mais où fait on ce réglage? Je viens de voir sur Mon compte sur le site de Free. J'ai uniquement trouvé Activation du SMTP authentifié.


Bonsoir,

si aucune action dans les apps Mail de Mac, iPad, et iPhone ne se répercute sur un autre appareil, c'est parce que le compte mail est configuré en "POP" sur les 3 appareils.

Il serait bon que tu le vérifies.
Sur Mac : Mail / Préférences / Comptes : "type de compte" : ?
Sur iOS : Réglages / Mail, Contacts, Calendrier / Comptes, tap sur le compte pour continuer : chercher la mention POP ou IMAP qui figure au dessus de "Compte".


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2015)

attention à un detail
l'imap free est geré par ZIMBRA
et zimbra  imap buggue un brin sur  yosemite
(tonnes de sujets là dessus avec bidouilles plus ou moins correctrices)
aucune idée si ce fut corrigé
-
Va ranger tes messages en ligne
(je suis quasi sur que tes 40000 y sont dans "reception")
Arrange toi pour que reception -en ligne- soit propre
par exemple ...vide
prete pour recevoir tranquillosse les nouveaux messages entrants
ca devrait déjà ameliorer pas mal de choses

-
indesirables
sur tes appareils  en POP ce que font les  filtrages indesirables c'est "classer" message XY Z  comme indésirables
mais  ca se passe APRES relève , rapatriement reception
puis si réglés pour après temps T ils purgent
ils ne peuvent pas faire autre chose
c'est different de ouvrir et jeter soi même

note en ouvrant un indesirable l'expediteur peut le savoir et  " garder" ton adresse pour du spam ulterieur ( avec bien entendu des expéditeurs differents) , il se dit , " il ouvre , ca vaut le coup"

(on peut aussi  purger indesirables soi même SANS ouvrir le message )


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (21 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si aucune action dans les apps Mail de Mac, iPad, et iPhone ne se répercute sur un autre appareil, c'est parce que le compte mail est configuré en "POP" sur les 3 appareils.
> 
> ...


J'ai trouvé. Il y a effectivement la mention Pop, mais pas de possibilité de changer en Imap


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (21 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> attention à un detail
> l'imap free est geré par ZIMBRA
> et zimbra  imap buggue un brin sur  yosemite
> (tonnes de sujets là dessus avec bidouilles plus ou moins correctrices)
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> attention à un detail
> l'imap free est geré par ZIMBRA
> et zimbra  imap buggue un brin sur  yosemite
> (tonnes de sujets là dessus avec bidouilles plus ou moins correctrices)
> ...


Justement, je ne sais pas comment passer en IMAP sur Zimbrafree.

Pour ce qui est du rangement...je ne comprends pas.. C'est quoi les "40000 dans Réception"???
Un message de la boîte de réception, je fais "déplacer vers Indésirables". Il se retrouve dans ce dossier Indésirables et apres quand je vide ce dossier ces mails sont supprimés comme s'ils étaient dans la corbeille... C'est pour cette raison que je demandais la difference entre corbeille et dossier Indésirables.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2015)

on reprend
ces 40000 messages ne viennent pas de nulle part
ils sont sur ton compte en ligne
mais rangés comment?

par ailleurs 
indésirables c'est rien de très "special"
c'est une boite aux lettres de rangement
qui contient deux choses
-les messages que MAIL a automatiquement detectés comme indesirables
(basé sur  des contenus anterieurs)
- les messages que TU y as placés à la main
(et qu'ensuite Mail intègre dans son analyse de contenu à filtrer)


la poubelle c'est là où on met ce qu'on vire
et ca ne dépend pas t du filtrage indésirables
s'y trouve ce que tu y mets


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (22 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> on reprend
> ces 40000 messages ne viennent pas de nulle part
> ils sont sur ton compte en ligne
> mais rangés comment?
> ...


J'essaye de comprendre..
1er paragraphe: ce que tu veux dire par 40000 messages, je pense, c'est tous les messages qui arrivent..en vrac quoi..

2ème paragraphe, Indésirables: on est d'accord s'y trouvera ce que j'y mets. 
En plus, des messages, tu dis "détectés comme indesirables"...est ce que ça veut dire que si je mets manuellement un message dans Indésirables, apres, tous les messages provenant de cette adresse iront automatiquement dans Indésirables? Important ca..

3ème paragraphe
La poubelle. Oui ca c'était clair.

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2015)

jeanlouis1254 a dit:


> J'essaye de comprendre..
> 1er paragraphe: ce que tu veux dire par 40000 messages, je pense, c'est tous les messages qui arrivent..en vrac quoi..
> .


ben oui , c'est toi qui en as parlé


> 2ème paragraphe, Indésirables: on est d'accord s'y trouvera ce que j'y mets.


non
ce que tu y mets ET ce que Mail y met de lui même
(faire gaffe car Mail peut se gourrer,  verifier de temps en temps qu'une erreur n'y soit pas)


> En plus, des messages, tu dis "détectés comme indesirables"...est ce que ça veut dire que si je mets manuellement un message dans Indésirables, apres, tous les messages provenant de cette adresse iront automatiquement dans Indésirables? Important ca..


ben oui !


----------

